# how to connect regular mic to samsung tv ?



## angie89 (Dec 6, 2016)

hello, im trying to connect a mic to my tv for karaoke for the holidays but am unable to find which cables are needed to be able to do this. please help? would it be rca a/v cables?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello angie89, and welcome to TSG.

I doubt very much that any TV would have a microphone input jack. Any analog audio input would most likely be a line level input, which require a much stronger signal (higher voltage swing) than what a typical microphone can put out.

If you are using a karaoke machine, doesn't it have a microphone input?

If you are using some kind of DVD player as the music and video source, you would need to use an audio mixer device with at least one microphone level input and one set of stereo line level inputs.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Angie89! Welcome to the forum.

Have you purchased a microphone designed for this purpose? If yes, you should be able to connect using the RCA jacks on the television.

Add edit...
I was posting the same time as Chuck. What he said.
I would either invest in Karaoke machine (you can rent them) or purchase a special microphone.


----------

